# Cooled Seats Questions



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Is this what the "Cooled" seats control looks like for the Seats that have the ability to cool? Or is this just the European Model's Heater button? It says here they're from a Passat CC R-Line (european)


----------



## Teslor (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup thats for the cooling.. Seat heating are at the climatronic panel.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

What color is that seat?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

akipal said:


> What color is that seat?


Looks like Cornsilk to me.......

TM


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

akipal said:


> What color is that seat?


actually it looks like the special "Individual" nougat color


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Its Nougat I believe


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Teslor said:


> Yup thats for the cooling.. Seat heating are at the climatronic panel.


I know it's typically controlled via the climatronic panel. At least in the US that is. These seats look to be from a European R-Line / VW Individual package CC.... and what's confusing is that in the description it points out the "heated" function, has a separate picture shown above of the closeup of that "fan" but makes no mention of the "cooling ability."

Anything that has to do with the "cooling function" I have only been able to find limited information at best on. No info on the switch, pictures of the switch or the blower assembly, how it plugs in connector wise, etc...


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

thats def. the control for cooling function of seat, starts the fan that blows cool air through seats, does work fairly well after a few minutes


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I know it's typically controlled via the climatronic panel. At least in the US that is. These seats look to be from a European R-Line / VW Individual package CC.... and what's confusing is that in the description it points out the "heated" function, has a separate picture shown above of the closeup of that "fan" but makes no mention of the "cooling ability."
> 
> Anything that has to do with the "cooling function" I have only been able to find limited information at best on. No info on the switch, pictures of the switch or the blower assembly, how it plugs in connector wise, etc...


I can confirm that the switch on the seat itself is for *ventilation* (there is no true cooling, the idea is that during hot days you turn on AC and the fans will circulate the cold air coming from the car's AC inside the seats) and that the heating controls are on the climatronic panel even on euro models :thumbup:


----------



## drdcc (Sep 3, 2012)

That option is really helpful in hot summer days. 
And it's working even if you mantain the seat heating function on.

I did not see the massage seat function yet.. where should be located this button?


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for the DIY using computer fans and a simple switch. Surely the stock seats, since they are perforated, have an opening on the bottom to which we can hook up a fan.


----------

